

YC Demo Day Bingo Welcome the newest YC batch - KMinshew
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/dont-get-bored-at-demo-day/

======
patio11
What, only one bingo card? Amateurs.

<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/articles/yc-buzzword-bingo>

~~~
sharkweek
I never realized I needed a bingo card creator until now

~~~
austenallred
My startup makes it easy for everyone to create bingo cards for YC demo day.
The TAM is like 20; we launched less than two weeks ago and our customers love
us. We're the most viral YC bingo card generator ever, so if you're passionate
about bingo, come talk to us. To sum up: viral, social, big data.

------
jedberg
Having seen the demos yesterday, I can tell you that you will get "blackout"
if you play.

However, I also want to note that this was the best set of presentations I've
ever seen at a demo day.

Sure they use a lot of the same words and phrases, but that's because they are
all trying to communicate the same thing in just 2 minutes: We're awesome and
you should give us money to be more awesome.

~~~
jiggity
Definitely agreed. Correlated with being the best batch yet!

~~~
jedberg
> Correlated with being the best batch yet!

I very specifically didn't say that. ;)

I know you probably meant it in jest, but really each batch has some great
folks in it, and no batch is really "better" than any other. I wouldn't want
anyone else to get a complex, since startup founders can be a sensitive bunch.
:D

------
dmor
Downside of all practicing together for the past 5 days straight at YC HQ?
Yup. But I love the pitches, I feel like they got so much better from
rehearsal to now

------
2arrs2ells
This is hilarious! I want to be able to braintrip
(<http://www.braintripping.com/>) through YC demo day speak.

------
Shenglong
This is one of those things I wish I could watch. Any chance we can get a
stream of it or something next year?

